# System Error



## Lisa (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry for the inconvenience. Currently there is a system issue preventing your request from being processed.

[Error ID: 504S]

I cannot reserve tickets on line through Amtrak's website because this message keeps appearing every time I select to purchase. Anyone having these difficulties?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 8, 2011)

It seems to be working for me.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 8, 2011)

Lisa said:


> Sorry for the inconvenience. Currently there is a system issue preventing your request from being processed.
> 
> [Error ID: 504S]
> 
> I cannot reserve tickets on line through Amtrak's website because this message keeps appearing every time I select to purchase. Anyone having these difficulties?


I've seen that because of a number of things. Two are:


Waiting too long to actually buy the tickets after first picking out the trains. Exit out/log off then clear your cookies and see if the problem goes away.
Picking something online can't handle (like three in a room). Call for any odd things as online can't do everything and often gives cryptic replies.


----------



## mom2347 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lisa said:


> Sorry for the inconvenience. Currently there is a system issue preventing your request from being processed.
> 
> [Error ID: 504S]
> 
> I cannot reserve tickets on line through Amtrak's website because this message keeps appearing every time I select to purchase. Anyone having these difficulties?



This was a frustrating error for me. The Amtrak people didn't seems to know, either. First suggestion was that I was using a different passenger designtion than the one in my profile. Not. The error code came up as soon as I selected a train in the schedule.

Finally, after restoring my computer back to prior to the problem (I thought) and still not resolving the issue, I was perusing the internet options. Under 'Content', just for grins, I disabled the Content Advisor. Wa-La!!! Amtrak now works.

(Makes you wonder what their site has on it that the content advisor would find objectionable, doesn't it??)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 8, 2011)

mom2347 said:


> Lisa said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the inconvenience. Currently there is a system issue preventing your request from being processed.
> ...


Probably the Ultra High Bucket Fares and Sleeping Car Prices and the OTP of the Western LD Trains!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

